# Filling In Improperly Drilled Holes... Then Drilling Again?



## mofo83 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi,

I'm working on mounting some table legs to a table apron, so I'm attaching 2 hanger bolts to each of the legs. 

Long story short, I drilled the pilot holes into the first leg improperly. The two holes are _close _to being correct, but are off enough that they need to be redone. 

*My question is, *what is the best way to fill these holes so that I can drill new holes in almost the same location? 

This fix would have to allow me to drill the holes again, without pulling the drill bit off course, and also would have to hold the hanger bolts firmly in place, eventually. 

I have heard of the "fill with toothpicks and glue" method, but these are some pretty big holes for that, perhaps... I think they're just under 3/8". 

Thanks


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

mofo83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm working on mounting some table legs to a table apron, so I'm attaching 2 hanger bolts to each of the legs.
> 
> ...


When they are too big for toothpicks or matchsticks, I drill them out to take a standard sized dowel, in your case 3/8". Downside of dowels is you would be going into end grain. Plugs would allow you to get back close to the correct grain orientation. :smile:


----------



## mofo83 (Oct 4, 2011)

Is there something bad about drilling into the end grain of the dowel, in this case? Or did you just mean it will look different from the surrounding wood? 

The looks don't really matter in this case, as it will only be visible to someone who is underneath the table looking up, if that's what you meant. 

Thanks


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The end grain does not have as much holding power. 

However, that may not matter depending on how much of the dowel you are using to hold the bolt.

George


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Not sure how much holding power you for the screw/bolt.
I never had luck with using a dowel. On a couple of holes, I just used a plug cutter, and made a face grain, tapered plug. The area around the screw was visible, and the plug worked good, with the grain lined up.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

+1 with jschaben.


----------



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

Take a drill bit same size but made for metal. Grab an angled bracket for like 45 cents. Drill hole in bracket with a drill press or very very carefully by hand. Go buy a dowel as close to hole size as possible. Chuck dowel in the drill, and carefully spin it through the hole, essentially turning your own dowel size. Liberally fill hole with glue, insert dowel cut to correct length, trim flush, wipe all glue off with a wet rag, and let sit over night.

Lightly sand to level, drill again. Should be like it never happened.


----------



## mofo83 (Oct 4, 2011)

I ended up combining a few of your ideas... I took a thin (1/2 inch) piece of the oak I'm using, whittled it down to where it would just fit into the holes, and stuck a piece in each hole, along with some glue.

I waited a couple days, then used a chisel to trip off the excess.

I drilled the new holes, and the bit definitely didn't get pulled into the old holes, which was my main concern. 

Hopefully the new holes hold the bolts as well, though. I have a feeling they will be fine.

Thanks!


----------

